# Jouer à la PS3 sur écran Macbook Pro



## Manu27 (27 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un Macbook Pro, une clé TV HYBRID (avec câble permettant de brancher les 3 fiches de couleurs sur le Macbook Pro) et je viens d'acheter une Playstation 3.

J'ai tenté hier de brancher la *PS 1* sur mon macbook et miracle, en mettant la chaine AV, le jeu était sur l'ecran et j'ai pu y jouer.

Je fais la meme manipulation avec ma PS *3* et j'ai aucune image.

Quelqu'un connait la procédure pour faire fonctionner tout sa ?

Merci à vous


----------



## edd72 (27 Janvier 2011)

La PS1 c'est du composite, la Dreamcast (pour info) c'est du RGB. La PS3 c'est quoi?
Parceque si c'est du RGB et que ta clé ne gère pas le RGB tu dois avoir une image très très sombre (mais existante) et avec du son. Est-ce le cas?


----------



## Manu27 (27 Janvier 2011)

edd72 a dit:


> La PS1 c'est du composite, la Dreamcast (pour info) c'est du RGB. La PS3 c'est quoi?
> Parceque si c'est du RGB et que ta clé ne gère pas le RGB tu dois avoir une image très très sombre (mais existante) et avec du son. Est-ce le cas?



Salut,

PS1 c'est la cable peritel (jaune, blanc, rouge), sa fonctionnait.

la PS3, c'est HDMI ou cable peritel également ! j'ai fait les même branchements !! blanc, jaune et rouge sur la clé HYBRID et aucun signal.


----------



## edd72 (27 Janvier 2011)

Tu me parles de branchement, je te parle de signal. Pour la MEME prise, le signal peut être composite ou RGB.

Donc tu as du son ou pas? Et dans ce cas, en regardant bien de près voix-tu quelque chose de très sombre? Si oui, c'est un problème de RGB non supporté.


----------



## Manu27 (27 Janvier 2011)

edd72 a dit:


> Tu me parles de branchement, je te parle de signal. Pour la MEME prise, le signal peut être composite ou RGB.
> 
> Donc tu as du son ou pas? Et dans ce cas, en regardant bien de près voix-tu quelque chose de très sombre? Si oui, c'est un problème de RGB non supporté.



Ah ok, je ne sais pas alors.

Je n'ai pas de son. non j'ai pas l'impression d'avoir une image.

toute à l'heure, j'avais AUCUN SIGNAL, fond d'écran bleu

la c'est tout noir mais pas de son.

Merci de ton aide


----------



## edd72 (27 Janvier 2011)

OK, donc, à priori, ce n'est pas un pb de RGB.

Je sèche alors


----------



## Manu27 (27 Janvier 2011)

edd72 a dit:


> OK, donc, à priori, ce n'est pas un pb de RGB.
> 
> Je sèche alors



héhéhé

j'ai peut etre pas le bon matos ... regarde


----------

